# Long term stay in cyprus



## Hose (May 1, 2011)

Hi guys, i m hussain from pakistan and married with romanian here in cyprus for last 4 years, now i have yellow slip for 5 years bt its gona finish in dec 2012. I went to lawyer to ask if i can get permenent residency in cyprus,,,, i mean to hav independent visa so he said to me that i cant aplly for permenent residecy bcoz i m not married with cypriot,,, although i can apply for log-term stay and its for 5 years as lawyer said to me and it wod b independent visa i mean if we divorced still i can stay in cyprus and work as long as i want, bcoz this long-term visa is renewable...... These are lawyer words.....so please can somebody tell me about long-term visa and if somrbody got it,,,,, i just want to conform it either if its true or he just wants to have some money in his pocket..... Plz let me know guyssss,,,, i ll b really thank ful to you!!! Bye. Tc


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Hose said:


> Hi guys, i m hussain from pakistan and married with romanian here in cyprus for last 4 years, now i have yellow slip for 5 years bt its gona finish in dec 2012. I went to lawyer to ask if i can get permenent residency in cyprus,,,, i mean to hav independent visa so he said to me that i cant aplly for permenent residecy bcoz i m not married with cypriot,,, although i can apply for log-term stay and its for 5 years as lawyer said to me and it wod b independent visa i mean if we divorced still i can stay in cyprus and work as long as i want, bcoz this long-term visa is renewable...... These are lawyer words.....so please can somebody tell me about long-term visa and if somrbody got it,,,,, i just want to conform it either if its true or he just wants to have some money in his pocket..... Plz let me know guyssss,,,, i ll b really thank ful to you!!! Bye. Tc


Hi.
Your laywer is not correct. Its really the other way around. Because you are married to a non-cypriot you are considered as a spouse to a Union citizen and if you have been 5 years legally on cyprus you and your wife have an automatic right to get an unlimited permission to stay. This right is stated by EU and cant be changed by the country

It is a lot text written about this but the easiest to understand I think you can read in this link which is an official site from the EU commission

EU - Residence rights, non-EU spouses/children of EU nationals abroad - Your Europe


Hope this will help you

I had the same questions and decided to find out what is the rules. So I contacted a specialised laywer.

I will write all info down as soon as I have some spare time and then publisch it here on the forum

The funny thisg is that IF your wife were cypriot, then Cyprus yould deny you recidence


----------



## Hose (May 1, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi.
> Your laywer is not correct. Its really the other way around. Because you are married to a non-cypriot you are considered as a spouse to a Union citizen and if you have been 5 years legally on cyprus you and your wife have an automatic right to get an unlimited permission to stay. This right is stated by EU and cant be changed by the country
> 
> It is a lot text written about this but the easiest to understand I think you can read in this link which is an official site from the EU commission
> ...




Hi Vegaanders, Thank you so much for this information,,,,,and the link u sent it to me it was really usefull, thanks alot again bro,,,,,,, thats y i codnt believe the lawyer,,,,,,,,,, but u said that u spoke with a specialised lawyer plz tell me who is he i mean if i cod take his help although u said that u r gona give me all the information, bt onething i want to ask u that i dont know where he is from i mean the lawyer, lets suppose he is from itlay so then how i can get his help to get cyprus permenent residency, i mean he wont be cypriot!!! i think u got me!!! 

And one thing more at that day i also spoke with one immigration officer, he works in cyprus immigration and he is cypriot. I spoke with him through my work fellow, who is the frind of immigration officer, and i asked him about 5 years and permenent residency so he said that ya u can apply for permenet residency bt cyprus immigration will never give you permenent residency............So i was king of shocked and after than i didnt even disscuss with him i mean vat cod i say to him else............

Anyway thats alot for everything and i ll b waiting for ur reply!!! thanks again b ro!!!! chao


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

It really does not matter what Cyprus immigration say. I know that Cyprus bend many rules but this one they cant avoid. You have the right. Eu commission even have a special service where you can get help if something does not work.

About the laywer she is working here in Germany so I dont think she can help.

But there is many like her.


----------



## Hose (May 1, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> It really does not matter what Cyprus immigration say. I know that Cyprus bend many rules but this one they cant avoid. You have the right. Eu commission even have a special service where you can get help if something does not work.
> 
> About the laywer she is working here in Germany so I dont think she can help.
> 
> But there is many like her.




Hi, thanks bro bt can i know how i can contact eu commission special service?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Its on the same page as I showed you before just on another tab

https://ec.europa.eu/citizensrights/css/unprotected/public/webform.signpost?newLocale=en

Regards

Anders


----------



## Hose (May 1, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Its on the same page as I showed you before just on another ec.europa.eu/citizensrights/css/unprotected/public/webform.signpost?newLocale=en[/url]
> 
> Regards
> 
> Anders


 Thanks bro!!!!


----------

